# Question on Summer bay resort



## Liliana (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi,I'm a newbie and have a resort type question.

 I have family flying in for the holidays Dec- Jan and they'd like to stay 12 days in Orlando beginning of January.. I have RCI points and would like to get a nice place, doesn't need to be very fancy since they will be touring the amusement parks and all, hardly much at the resort, but it would be nice to have a few amenities. I found Summer Bay at a reasonable exchange, actually too good to be true I think for 12 days..It's for 2 bedrooms they are 5 people so that works for me. The problem I have is the spread between rooms is 50K points, same category 2 bedrooms. Would they be putting them in the swamps??? Also I read some post that scared me, will I be putting them in a horrible resort if I go ahead with the exchange..the other resorts don't have the room or beds I need. And if I can I'd like to save them money by exchanging only once not twice.

Thanks,
SLP


----------



## Vodo (Jul 10, 2007)

First, are you looking at Summer Bay Resort or Villas at Summer Bay?  There should definitely be a point difference between those two.  Summer Bay Resort is fine.  I wouldn't particularly want Villas at Summer Bay, although they're not really all that bad -- they're just smaller and have no balconies.  

If you're seeing two different point values within Summer Bay Resort, it's probably the older 200 buildings vs. the newer 400 and 500 buildings.  The newer buildings are fine.  As many times as my family has stayed at Summer Bay (probably 15 or 20 visits), we've never been in one of the 200 buildings, so I can't vouch for them.  They're definitely older, but they're nicely located right on the lake and adjacent to the clubhouse.  My preference is the 400 buildings (specifically 408, 406, 404 and 402), most of which have a Sunday check-in.

January is a slow time for that area, so there should be decent availability.  Summer Bay allows you to "buy up" to a better unit if there's one available.  I've never done it and I'm not sure it would apply to changing from an old 2BR to a new one, but I know you can upgrade from a Villa to a Condo, from a 1BR to a 2BR, from a 2BR to a 3BR, from a Condo to a Pool House, etc. for a price.  Summer Bay also tries its best to honor requests, so even if you're assigned a 200 building, you may be able to get a newer one by simply asking.

Cindy


----------



## Liliana (Jul 10, 2007)

*Great*

Thanks Cindy, 

 how soon should I make the request to a different building and how do I go about doing this? I would request one of the ones you mentioned in the 400's I guess, but from what you're saying even if they can't trade into a new building they should still be OK. They just need a place to sleep and maybe relax in between parks and touring the area. This has to be way better than anything they would have gotten via a travel agent or online.

 Thanks, 
  SLP


----------



## Vodo (Jul 10, 2007)

I usually just e-mail the resort a week or so before my check-in date (reservations@summerbayresort.com).  Some people do it two weeks out, but I prefer doing it closer to check-in.  Again, I've never seen the inside of the older buildings, but their location on the property is fine.  I would definitely shoot for the 400 or 500 buildings though.  If your check-in happens to be a Sunday, your chances are greatly improved.  Good luck!

Cindy


----------



## Liliana (Jul 10, 2007)

*Thanks Again*

Cindy,

  Thanks for that advice, I will do that closer to the check-in date.

  SLP.


----------

